# Scale ruler?



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I am building in N Scale. I am looking for a scale ruler.

Any suggestions? What scale should it say?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Check out EBay. Several options there


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I use the Mascot model railroader scale rule.

It is metal and includes all scales, N, HO, S, and 0 gauges.

You measure the real thing then the scale can
be used to mark your item in the scale of your choice.
The 12 inch ruler is also helpful as a straight edge.

https://www.amazon.com/Mascot-Model-Railroad-Scale-Rule/dp/B00065CMSW

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

there are printable PDF file available online, usually free ..
print on heavy paper, or laminate to styrene, either way works


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

I prefer the metal ones as they can also be used as a guide for cutting / scribing.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

OP here. What I am looking for is something that if I know the real world length, lets say 100m, the ruler will have that marking so that I know it is to scale.

I work in both Metric and Imperial.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

MicroMark has a stainless steel ruler, $12.95.
https://www.micromark.com/Model-Rr-Rule


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

swimmer_spe said:


> OP here. What I am looking for is something that if I know the real world length, lets say 100m, the ruler will have that marking so that I know it is to scale.
> 
> I work in both Metric and Imperial.


so you are looking for a ruler that has scale mm on it ?


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

J.C. said:


> so you are looking for a ruler that has scale mm on it ?


scaled yards and scaled meters.

1 notch = 1 yard or 1 meter.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Patrick1544 said:


> MicroMark has a stainless steel ruler, $12.95.
> https://www.micromark.com/Model-Rr-Rule


Thank you, that looks like what I am looking for.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

could not find a scale rule in mm but this might help.
http://jbwid.com/scalcalc.htm


----------

